# Best Jodi Picoult books...and why?



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just started reading My Sister's Keep by Jodi Picoult the other night and am flying through it.  I usually only read in bed and a chapter or so at a time before I nod off.  I am pleasantly surprised to really be enjoying this book so much.

I have read, in a few threads, that Picoult's books tend to be either hot or cold.  For this reason I like to have a few recommendations for the HOT ones and why they are good.  If you care to thrown in a few duds (with reasons) I promise to take your word.  BTW, I've been reading reviews of her latest and it seems to maybe be a rehash of MSK, with a different illness.

Any suggestions welcome and if this list is already in a thread (I looked and couldn't find) then feel free to direct me and junk this thread.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I recently read and loved My Sister's Keeper as well. (Good movie too.)

Based on the sample, The Pact seems like another winner. I haven't purchased it yet though.

I also recently read the sample for Handle With Care, and while that does seem decent, it's too similar to Sister's Keeper IMO (even down to the same multi-narrator structure). Because of that, I'm not really all that keen on reading it at the moment. In six months or a year, maybe.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I read Keeping Faith recently.  I did not expect to like it.  Not sure why.  It was an amazing book.  Definitely a reread.  I bought the paperback for my younger son, 24, who loved it.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I read (on another thread) a few others thought Perfect Match was also great.  I'm hoping this will turn out to be a "best of..." thread and will allow us to weed out the others.

Thank goodness we can do the generous Kindle samples as they do really help with selections - in addition to the personal recommendations.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I read Keeping Faith recently. I did not expect to like it. Not sure why. It was an amazing book. Definitely a reread. I bought the paperback for my younger son, 24, who loved it.
> deb


Different enough from MSK? Cheers for the reco!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not read My Sister's Keeper.  I can't bring myself to read it actually.  Maybe in the winter when I'm ready for a good cry.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have not read My Sister's Keeper. I can't bring myself to read it actually. Maybe in the winter when I'm ready for a good cry.
> deb


I'm well over half-way through and it's not morbid or sad at all - just very interesting and thought provoking....of course, I haven't read the end or seen the movie - SO DON'T SPOIL IT ANYONE!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been told the ending in the book and the ending in the movie are not the same.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't want to know either of them...yet


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate when people tell me the ending of a book or movie.  I had a cousin who would do that to me every time, even if I said stop, be quiet, SHUT UP.  Irritating.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

My favorite Picoult books so far: _My Sister's Keeper_, _Nineteen Minutes_, and _The Pact_, probably in that order. _Keeping Faith_ will be my next read and, thanks to the recs above, I'm looking forward to it!

The other two I've read that I didn't like quite as much were _Vanishing Acts_ and _Perfect Match_. Not that these were bad, just not as good as the others.

N


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

One of her older books that really enjoyed was _plain truth_. It it set in Amish country and it was fascinating point of view.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DoubleDog said:


> One of her older books that really enjoyed was _plain truth_. It it set in Amish country and it was fascinating point of view.


I also enjoyed _Plain Truth_







. That's the only one I've read besides _My Sister's Keeper_







, although I also liked the sample of _Nineteen Minutes_







and have it on my wishlist.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

I really liked Second Glance. It's pretty different from most of her other books. There's no courtroom drama involved.  
It has a supernatural element to it, but doesn't come off hokey at all. 
It's my favorite Picoult book!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have only read 2 so far and LOVED both "Plain Truth" and "My Sister's Keeper" They were very good and surprising on many levels...As for the movie...don't get me started.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent!  Thanks everyone for the recommendations.  So far there are more good than bad ones!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I LOVED My Sister's Keeper, which was actually the second Jodi Picoult book I read. The first was The Pact, which I was... torn, about. Great writing, page turner, kept me reading -- but at the end, I was like, "@$&^#!!" about 1 certain element of the story. So I dunno. I'm glad I read it, but I probably wouldn't reread it. MSK, on the other hand, I adored. Just have lots of tissue handy if you're a crier.

(And I had someone tell me the movie ending because I was curious and figured, how can they spoil it if I already read the book? I think the movie has a more realistic/believable ending, but the book's is slightly more powerful.)

I've heard good things about Nineteen Minutes, even before reading this thread, so now I'm super curious. JP definitely has a unique and engaging style, and oh MY is she nice in person! I went to see her at a bookstore Q&A and signing in Cincinnati, and she was very warm, down to earth, and funny.

Kristan


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

The Pact was one of my favorites as well as Keeping Faith. I also enjoyed the one about the Amish girl I don't remember what that was called. I haven't read her new one Handle With Care it just seems pretty depressing for me.
Lesli


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I'm well over half-way through and it's not morbid or sad at all - just very interesting and thought provoking....of course, I haven't read the end or seen the movie - SO DON'T SPOIL IT ANYONE!!!





Spoiler



It turns out that everyone is dead and that the girl has been seeing them all along with the other dead people. She escapes the Raptors and the island and it is revealed she is Keyser Soze. Clearly I'm in a strage place today.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL hackneynut! At first I was like, "Man, that's REALLY DIFFERENT for a Jodi Picoult book..."


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe I am being too much of a PITA when it comes to writing, but I found it a bit funny that out of the 2 Jodi Picoult books I have read (reading 2nd one now) I have noticed she uses the same phrases when describing a main character in a difficult moment.  In MSK she spoke of Sara Fitzgerald "folding into herself" when in a moment of despair.  And now I just read the almost exact same phrase regarding a main character in The Pact.  

Maybe this is a common phrase to use, but when first reading it in MSK I thought it was particularly poignant and totally had a visual of the character's moment.  But then when reading it again in TP all I could think of was that it was the same expression.

What are your thoughts on authors doing this?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

F1Wild,

I think when an author is relatively prolific, it's inevitable that things like that will happen. To be honest, it doesn't bother me, but then I don't tend to read the same author in a row (except when I went through my Amy Tan period). For example, those are the only 2 JP books I've read so far, but I didn't notice the repetition because I read them several months apart.

That said, I can understand being disappointed to have picked out and remembered such a poignant phrase only to see it used again. And I don't think it's a common phrase.

So I guess I'm copping out and saying I can see both sides. 

What's a PITA?

Kristan


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pain in the ....


I too get a bit impatient when an author uses the same phrase over and over again.  I have found phrases repeated in a book and I sometimes think the author is assuming I didn't get it the first time.  JMO.  (just my opinion.)
deb


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol. Oh, duh. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I gotta say I hate it when I notice memorable phrases repeated.   I don't know that I'd notice in different books but, in the same book I think I usually do.  I don't know if it's a conscious "that was a good description, I'll use it again" or just something that the author does by accident.  I admit I always kind of think "couldn't they have come up with something different?"   In the various composition classes I have had, I was always taught to ration your ten dollar words and not repeat them too often, lest you seem ostentatious.  I think the same is true -- maybe even more so -- for ten dollar phrases.

Similar annoyance:  I read a book a few months ago where the all the characters were always talking about drinking Dr. Pepper. . . .made me wonder if the author got paid to mention it so often.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't fault the author for doing the repetition thing and yes, maybe I was a bit too gung ho over Picoult's writing and should have spaced the books out.  I just found it a little odd.

The "PITA" thing - in the dental field we often use this PITA somewhere discreet on a patient's chard or EMR to give a heads up to the staff - just so a little extra care is taken.

The Dr. Pepper thing - I had to laugh when I read this.  We are so used to this practice on TV shows and films, but are they now doing product placement in books too??  Hahaha!!  I might just ask the authors at the Phoenix meet-up about this.  (note to self, please write this down to remember!!)

kristanhoffman, I've read all of Amy Tan!  Did you read her Saving Fish From Drowning? Very different from her usual-I loved it!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HAHA, now I know what to look for on my chart...  (Nah, I'm a sweetheart.)

Sometimes I include a specific brand in my writing because it's weirder not to, but man, I hope product placement doesn't become a real practice in literature!

YAY I love Amy Tan! I liked Saving Fish from Drowning, but The Bonesetter's Daughter and The Hundred Secret Senses are my favorites. And Joy Luck Club is a good classic, but (gasp!) I actually prefer the movie, because I watched it like 100 times growing up so it's ingrained in me.

Kristan


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the little tidbit about making a note on a person's card.  
When I was in business for myself I used to charge a KMA fee anytime the client was 
particularly difficult to get along with.  Of course, I didn't call it that on the invoice, but 
in my computer they definitely had a designation.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kristanhoffman said:


> YAY I love Amy Tan! I liked Saving Fish from Drowning, but The Bonesetter's Daughter and The Hundred Secret Senses are my favorites. And Joy Luck Club is a good classic, but (gasp!) I actually prefer the movie, because I watched it like 100 times growing up so it's ingrained in me.
> Kristan


Have you read any Lisa See, especially On Gold Mountain? I happened upon her accidentally and found a familiar love for her characters, much like Amy Tan's. BTW, believe it or not I haven't seen the Joy Luck Club movie...yet.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I love the little tidbit about making a note on a person's card.
> When I was in business for myself I used to charge a KMA fee anytime the client was
> particularly difficult to get along with. Of course, I didn't call it that on the invoice, but
> in my computer they definitely had a designation.
> deb


A few of my patients have noticed this PITA on their charts and asked about it. My reply: You're a special patient to us.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Have you read any Lisa See, especially On Gold Mountain? I happened upon her accidentally and found a familiar love for her characters, much like Amy Tan's. BTW, believe it or not I haven't seen the Joy Luck Club movie...yet.


Erm... I read Peony In Love, and didn't really care for it... I felt she was trying too hard and the voice was stilted. Then I went to see her speak and read, and I just ADORED her as a person! She was charming and friendly and I felt SO BAD I didn't like Peony. So I still plan to try Snow Flower and the Secret Fan (which everyone I know loves) and On Gold Mountain, which she recommended to me personally after we discussed our shared sense of confused cultural heritage.

Kristan


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to be a huge Jodi Picoult --- 

Books like The Plain Truth and Salem Falls were both original and inisghtful.   

My Sister's Keeper was the last Jodi Picoult book I enjoyed...although it took me a bit to get into. 

I hated the Tenth Circle and found myself skimming.  I couldn't get into Nineteen Minutes at all...maybe because the topic has been dissected in the news so many times (admittedly, i didn't get that far into it and it may have gotten better). 

It seemed that the more popular she became, the less I enjoyed her books. While I am sure I will still enjoy some of her books, she's no longer an automatic "must read" for me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kristanhoffman said:


> Erm... I read Peony In Love, and didn't really care for it... I felt she was trying too hard and the voice was stilted. Then I went to see her speak and read, and I just ADORED her as a person! She was charming and friendly and I felt SO BAD I didn't like Peony. So I still plan to try Snow Flower and the Secret Fan (which everyone I know loves) and On Gold Mountain, which she recommended to me personally after we discussed our shared sense of confused cultural heritage.
> Kristan


Maybe I just loved Peony because I was familiar with the Peony Pavilion beforehand. Snow Flower was my first and it was because of that book that I explored See further. On Gold Mountain is a personal favorite, maybe because it takes us on a journey into her own family's past. I highly recommend! Her newest book, Shanghai Girls was great - I felt the start was pretty different than most other books in this genre, but the middle and end was a bit sad for me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Boston said:


> I used to be a huge Jodi Picoult ---
> Books like The Plain Truth and Salem Falls were both original and inisghtful...
> It seemed that the more popular she became, the less I enjoyed her books. While I am sure I will still enjoy some of her books, she's no longer an automatic "must read" for me.


The Plain Truth is on my list of her books to read. What's the premise of Salem Falls?

I know what you mean about the additional books. Sometimes it seems like the first few books from an author are fab, but then when they get into the automatic one a year (or more) they become either too formulated or just plain boring.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristan, I absolutely loved (like everyone else) Snow Flower and the Secret Fan.  My daughter got it for me for Mother's Day a couple years ago.  I will probably get a K version, because this is definitely a reread for me.  
deb

(sorry to hijack your thread.)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> ...I absolutely loved (like everyone else) Snow Flower and the Secret Fan. My daughter got it for me for Mother's Day a couple years ago. I will probably get a K version, because this is definitely a reread for me.
> deb
> (sorry to hijack your thread.)


No problem as I self-hijacked it a bit ago. I loved that book!!! Have your read her On Gold Mountain yet?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, I have not.  It's on my shopping list.  Since I have so many others on my TBR list I have decided to wait and see if the price drops some on it.  
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Similar annoyance: I read a book a few months ago where the all the characters were always talking about drinking Dr. Pepper. . . .made me wonder if the author got paid to mention it so often.


I think that was kind of a joke. Dr. Pepper enjoys cult status in some areas of the country.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I think that was kind of a joke. Dr. Pepper enjoys cult status in some areas of the country.


Maybe. I found it distracting and annoying. Like when you have a professor who keeps saying "um" or some other articulated pause word while he's lecturing. Instead of paying attention to the content of what he's saying you're counting the "um's".


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> The Plain Truth is on my list of her books to read. What's the premise of Salem Falls?


Salem Falls is is titled such because its a modern day "witchhunt" (teacher falsely accused if I recall right). It was my first Jodi Picoult book and maybe not as good as others but it compelled me to read more from the author. Plain Truth was one of my favorites.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey I don't know if they're doing this everywhere, but I just got back from a Barnes & Noble and there were several Jodi Picoult books on the "Buy 2 get the 3rd free" table!

Kristan


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Boston said:


> Salem Falls is is titled such because its a modern day "witchhunt" (teacher falsely accused if I recall right). It was my first Jodi Picoult book and maybe not as good as others but it compelled me to read more from the author. Plain Truth was one of my favorites.


Hmmm, interesting topic (since I grew up near Salem, Mass)!


----------

